# Aussies touring UK & Europe - WTB Campervan



## tenderfoot (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, we literally arrived in London today, for a 6 month trip, and super keen to get on the road and explore this beautiful part of the world. First things first...we need to buy a campervan, something medium size, diesel, 12 month MOT, good condition, will consider spending up to £5000 for the right vehicle.  If you have something or know of someone who has we would love to hear from you. Toni & Richard phone  07733747612


----------



## Robmac (May 5, 2017)

Welcome.

One of our members has what looks like a cracker for sale at the moment. It is a little above your price range, but I feel you would get at least what you paid for it if not more when you finish your tour;

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/for-sale-wanted/62021-froggie-really-sale-time.html


----------



## Pauljenny (May 5, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Welcome.
> 
> One of our members has what looks like a cracker for sale at the moment. It is a little above your price range, but I feel you would get at least what you paid for it if not more when you finish your tour;
> 
> https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/for-sale-wanted/62021-froggie-really-sale-time.html



There used to be rows of old unloved vans, parked round the Earls Court Road, in London. Used and abused by itinerant Antipodean travellers.Worth checking?
Good luck. Be careful.

At £5000, you could be buying a disaster... Or even a bargain.
We've seen some awful looking wrecks, in some awesome places, still providing joy, excitement and adventures.
Mind you we didn't see the failures... They never got that far.


----------



## oldish hippy (May 5, 2017)

what about snoopy ask annie


----------



## The laird (May 5, 2017)

Hi welcome along hope you get the required vehicle and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (May 5, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper: good luck with your van search


----------



## yorkslass (May 6, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 6, 2017)

Hi and welcome, hope u find a van soon.


----------



## Robmac (May 6, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> what about snoopy ask annie



Yes, I forgot about Snoopy Barrie.

EDIT:See Annie's post below!


----------



## campervanannie (May 6, 2017)

I do have a van for sale 2003 Peugeot Boxer 2.8 diesel 53,000 on the clock full 12 months mot full service new brakes and discs all sills replaced this week timing belt done 2015 new clutch last year propex heater fitted this year solar panel 2x 115 amp batteries Ctec battery management 2 ring cooker with grill sink cold 12v pumped water .


----------



## The laird (May 6, 2017)

tenderfoot said:


> Hi everyone, we literally arrived in London today, for a 6 month trip, and super keen to get on the road and explore this beautiful part of the world. First things first...we need to buy a campervan, something medium size, diesel, 12 month VOT, good condition, will consider spending up to £5000 for the right vehicle.  If you have something or know of someone who has we would love to hear from you. Toni & Richard phone  07733747612



Campervanannies van is a reliable vey and has had appropriate work carried out rhrough the year .
Might be the sort of vehicle  you could be looking for


----------



## Lee (May 7, 2017)

We have advertised a VW van in the for sale page for a friend.  She has just reduced it to £4995..
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...transporter-4-hitop-autosleeper-6250-ono.html


----------



## campervanannie (May 9, 2017)

Snoopy has been sold and has gone to a new home they are keeping the name Snoopy as they love it the couple Tenderfoot are also going to join us at Bugsworth and pick a few brains.


----------



## Robmac (May 9, 2017)

Great to see Snoopy has gone to a good home. 

I am sure you will enjoy your tour.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 10, 2017)

Good news all round, Snoopy must know most of the good POIs


----------



## moonshadow (May 11, 2017)

Edina said:


> Good news all round, Snoopy must know most of the good POIs



.....and where all the good pubs and off licences are


----------



## Lee (May 11, 2017)

moonshadow said:


> .....and where all the good pubs and off licences are



What are you inferring Sue !!!!!!!!!!


----------

